# My Experience with TRT so far



## Geoff69 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all, new to the forum, just wanted to share my story.

I’ve been on Androgel 1.62 at two pumps under my arms for about 6 months. I have noticed an upswing in my mood, and feel like my fitness level has increased dramatically. I am an avid mountain biker and rock climber, and I have noticed that after starting the treatment I seem to be stronger, and my endurance hasn’t changed much, but my strength has definitely increased.

The first 3 months were a bit rough, and I suffered some common symptoms of TRT including some acne on my back and shoulders, and difficulty urinating mostly at night. My first PSA test after one month of therapy came back on the high end, 4.1 ng/ml. I should mention that before TRT my PSA was around 2.7.  I should also mention that my estrogen levels are within normal range.

A friend of mine is also doing TRT and he suggested that I use a supplement that he is using, I’m not sure what the rules are, but I won’t mention the brand-name, but I have been taking it for the last three months and my acne has gone away, and I haven’t had any prostate issues for at least the last two months, in fact my lat PSA came back at 3.4, so overall I’m feeling much better. I look forward to sharing and learning more from you all.

thanks,

-G


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2014)

You can tell us all the supplements you want. How old are you? What were your pre trt test levels compared to now?


----------



## Geoff69 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm 45 years young.

My first test my Testosterone was 197, and free T at 11. I have been holding steady now around T-420 and free T at 15. My Estradiol is still low, so far so good. I have been using TRT Support, and it really has helped out on the acne and the prostate issues, which were slow flow and not completely emptying of my bladder. I'll keep updating, I have heard many complaints about the gel, but it seems to be working for me so far, and the doc is happy with the results so far.

Thanks.


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2014)

Never really heard anything good about the gel, but if you are feeling better after using it thats really all that matters


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

I fought like hell to not get gel prescribed but to stick with the injections when I started TRT. Gel is a pain in the ass, costs more, doesn't seem to work as well. I've been on TRT for a bit now as well. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Geoff69 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have always heard bad experiences with the gel also, however it seems to be working for me at the moment, we'll see how the next 6 months go. I have also heard effectiveness decreases with time.


----------



## snake (Oct 11, 2014)

The gel sucks in my opinion. Stick, an every day event, hard to dial in, transferable to others by contact. I was so happy to go to injections! The medical community and the public in general likes the gel; in their minds it's not a steroid, after all that takes a needle...right? lol

Glad you are feeling better, after all that's what TRT is about. As for your cardio, I saw a slight difference. More red blood cells to carry that O2 is a big help.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 11, 2014)

Geoff69 said:


> I have always heard bad experiences with the gel also, however it seems to be working for me at the moment, we'll see how the next 6 months go. I have also heard effectiveness decreases with time.



All my friends who are on the gel experienced that after sometime on it. They also have to be careful with contact with their kids on the gel or some crap. Push for injections if you can. Most insurance companies will prefer it cause it is cheaper.


----------



## Hrsecck (Oct 11, 2014)

What are you taking to combat the acne?


----------



## Geoff69 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been taking a product called TRT Support by Perfect Specimen, it is a combination of several different herbs and supplements. I have been taking it for the past 3 months, and I have noticed a difference. For the price, it seems to be working very well. If you include your prescribing doctors name the first month is free.


----------

